# Change my alloys for steel wheels? Questions



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a set of 15" Fiat alloys on my 2004 Ducato PVC, two alloys are a bit scabby, all five tyres are 205 70 15C and need replacing due to wear or age (spare is an original unused Michelin Agilis 81 and looks perfect)

I am looking at options which are narrowed down to:

Refurbish two alloys (£50 ea) and buy five 215 70 15 tyres at say £125 ea fitted so total cost £725

Or

Buy a set of five steel wheels complete with 215 70 15 tyres ( probably Bridgestone Duravis) at total including cost of collection £460

Steels are from a 2006 onwards Ducato with spec given as:

6J x 15 ET68 and 5 x 118 PCD and 71.1 centre hole

Another supplier is offering steel wheels for 1998-2006 only as

6J x 15 ET68 and 5 x 118 PCD and 71.1 centre holes ???

Spot the difference ? Are they the same ? If so why do they specify a date range ?

Are the bolts the same for both ranges?

Will the bolts from my old alloys be OK to use with new steels?

Sorry for so many questions but I dont want to buy the wrong wheels or miss any significant cost here

All advice appreciated

K :wink:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

If buying the steel wheel complete with tyres you need to find out the date on the tyres before purchasing.

If you want to change to steel wheels buy them without tytres and then buy tyres separately, that way you will get the make of tyre you want and a recent date on them.

Paul.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I am happy to be corrected, especially by Techno who knows about these things but I think the wheels from the pre 2006 and the current Ducato are the same except for where the valve hole is located with respect to the bolts. On the current X250 the valve hole is half way between two bolts whilst on the earlier ones it is in line with a bolt. This affects the fitting of those types of wheel trims that use the wheel fixing bolts to hold them on such as my 16" ones.

See this previous forum topic
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-192457-ducato.html+wheel


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

On my van there are alloy wheels fitted and a steel one as a spare. Shorter wheel bolts are required for the steel wheel


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mytyres will sell just rims............
http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/skw.pl

Or rim & tyre combinations..........

You have a choice of any of their tyre range Summer/All Season/Winter as you wish.

http://tinyurl.com/mvwezqn

But they seem to think 205/70 is the correct size.


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks rayc and bigfrank3 :wink: (and Techno)

I now know the wheels will fit and as the wheels I am looking at are the later ones, so will the trims...

I also now know the bolts are shorter - i need to figure out which length I need, seems there are a few listed on ebay.

Thanks also to the suggestions to buy the wheels and tyres seperately and that does give me choice but is far more expensive than what I am being offered so far.

Any further advice still greatly appreciated.

This is a great site with really helpful and knowledgeable members

Cheers

K :wink:


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

Also stanner - you are correct the original fitment was 205 but on advice by others I have decided to go for 215 tyres. Hopefully that does not constitute a " modification" in the eyes of an insurance company ? 8O


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

Inneed to check tomorrow but I'm sure my existing studs are 24 hex head so will be M16 as listed on this ebay item...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-M16-x-1...Wheels_tyres_Trim_Nuts_ET&hash=item1e6e4b7b30

Presumably all steel wheels require M16? Or have I just opened another can ?

K :wink:


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

Checked bolts this morning and I find that they have a 24 hex head but are M14 x 33mm long. I have seen some M14 x 27mm long bolts advertised but they had 21 hex head.

Will keep looking...

K :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Ketvrin said:


> Also stanner - you are correct the original fitment was 205 but on advice by others I have decided to go for 215 tyres. Hopefully that does not constitute a " modification" in the eyes of an insurance company ? 8O


That depends on the insurance company, if that size is not one listed as OEM by the maker it may be best to ask.


----------

